# Towing With 3 Pt Hitch



## BugDuckley (Aug 17, 2007)

I am going to be doing some utility trailer and the occassional log pull out of the bushes type towing with my 52 8N. I'm looking at one of the commercially available 3-Pt Hitch drawbars and I have the drawbar hitch that bolts to the underside of the diff housing as well. I like the idea of the 3-Pt hitch because I could then raise or lower the hitch level to suit me needs. For instance getting the front end of a log in the air before I try to pull it. A tractor mechanic told me I should not do this sort of thing with the 3-Pt hitch as I might damage it. Doesn't make sense to me as the 3-Pt pulls plows through the dirt, mowers, and other implaments but thought I'd ask the experts before I mess somthing up. Thanks for your thoughts on this subject - Bug


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I dont know about that guy but I personally have no problem using mine in that manner. I will tell you this though the 8N is notorious about the lift messing up so maybe that was what he was referring to mine wasnt working when I bought it and I had the pump rebuild and installed for around $400.00 a new pump was $800.00 by itself.


----------



## mla2ofus (Nov 5, 2006)

Using the 3 pt to pull a log depends on how heavy the log is. If the log is heavy and you try to lift the end off the ground to drag it,you could end up doing a wheelstand possibly resulting in severe bodily injury(I'm not trying to sound like a lawyer!!!)
If doing any heavy dragging use the drawbar under the axle as the position of it pulls down on the front wheels. Yes,the 3 pt is used w/ plows,mowers,etc. When they are engaged w/ the ground,the ends of the 3 pt arms are usually below the axle centerline giving the same result as the drawbar. Lifting and dragging w/ the 3 pt requires experience and good judgement and the ability to know when"fools rush in where angels fear to tread!!!".
Hope this isn't taken as a sermon and it helps you,
Mike


----------



## BugDuckley (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the comments and advice on 3 pt towing and keeping the tension load as low as possible. That I understand about tractors and it's good to be reminded. The logs I plan to drag aren't too big so weight shouldn't be an issue if I take it easy and keep it low. As for the integrity of the 8N hydraulics I'll just have to use the tractor as intended and deal with any mechanical issues that come up. I appreciate the advice, Bug.


----------



## BillOH (Apr 6, 2008)

My 9N has no "built in" draw bar so the only thing available is the bar on the 3 pt. hitch. I have the adjustable bars that run up to the top link attach point and they hold the load. I have a manure spreader attached to it all the time and the drawbar is adjusted so the PTO is at the optimal angle, turns out that is with the lift arms just about parallel with the ground. I wouldn't want to put it much higher than this.


----------

